# An outstanding movie



## Manny (Nov 10, 2011)

I just saw Kuro Obi the movie and let me tell you it's the most outstanding picture about martial arts I've seen in years, what I like is this pic has nice fighting scenes, very true ones I must say, I mean no guys flying around kicking and screaming, the fightiong scenes are nice and for me very creible and the the story of the movie is a very good one, it shows values and talks alot of the real karate.

The actor the plays Taikan as long as I know is a 6th dan from the JKA and the other guy (Gyru) it's a 5 dan in Goju? Anyone can give more info about these people and also thekarateka that was diabled by a katana cut is also a karate man?


Manny


----------



## RobinTKD (Nov 11, 2011)

It's an amazing martial arts film, no pretention, just good Karate.

Taiken is played by Tatsuya Naka, a 6th Dan in JKA shotokan, he's had a pretty successful kumite career as well.

Giryu is played by Akahito Yagi, he is the president of the IMGKA and grandson of Yagi Meitoku Sensei, i'm unsure of his exact rank.

Choei is played by Yuji Suzuki, unfortunately i can't find any information on him so i have no idea if he is karateka.

I loved the two Kata's in it, Seipai (goju-ryu) and Nijushiho (JKA shotokan), both very nice to watch!


----------



## SuperFLY (Nov 18, 2011)

was waiting for this to come out and ordered it on dvd the moment it did 

very good movie. not as 'thrilling' as ip man but truely authentic and genuine


----------



## Zero (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, this was very enjoyable and I also agree probably a reaonsable portrayal of karate at the time. And not nearly as sensationalised as many such films. On the DVD I bought, there is a brief blurb on each of the actors/practitioners at the end. The chap who played Choei, Yuji Suzuki, is an actor who also happens to be a first dan, so not as pre-eminent as Yagi or Naka but good enough for the job never-the-less. 

I think the somewhat austere manner of the movie and the pureness of the fighting was very true to the karate spirit.

As for Ip Man with Donny Yen (another great but entirely different style of movie), I got the sequel to this regarding his days in HK. Another good movie and I think carries on well from the first and would recommend; is not a let down from the first movie. And probably another "must have" in the library for all WC practitioners or fans.


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Nov 25, 2011)

I saw the trailer of the movie, but never saw the movie yet. It looks like a great movie and it would be interesting for me to watch.


----------



## MilkManX (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes a great movie!! One of the best movies on Martial arts. Another good one that is realistic like this is Sugata Sanshiro by Akira Kurosawa. It is about Judo.


----------



## lma (Feb 11, 2012)

Never seen or heard of it but going to go now and watch .... if I can find it.


----------

